# Stress related Cystitis



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just back from the vets with Basil our ginger tom.

I noticed that when he peed on my cream bathroom carpet :roll: that there was blood in his urine. The reason he peed on the carpet was because I had just picked up his tray to clean it out and he obviously thought he couldn't wait and so peed where the tray usually sits. It was lucky in a way because otherwise I probably wouldn't have known.

Even before I went to the vets I suspected it would be stress related cystitis because we had not long said goodbye to my brother and his 5 year old son Jack. They had stayed with us waiting for the volcanic ash to clear and Jack showed an unhealthy interest (from Basil's viewpoint) in both the cat and the dog. He followed the poor things everywhere until Basil took refuge behind the built in cooker 8O 

I bought a Feliway diffuser to help calm him but it was probably too little too late. I am now £60 poorer for his antibiotic injection without the cost of the Feliway. I also have some non absorbent cat litter so that I can check his urine again without resorting to the cream carpet trick :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Cystitis*

A few years ago my cat suffered from this 3 years running, just before we were about to embark on our 2 week hols.

She seemed to know she was going to be left behind and appeared to punish us for doing so. She used her litter tray all the time except when she was having an attack of cystitis, then she used to pee in the bath!!
She was in real pain and used to howl pitifully when she triad to pee, it was so awful we nearly didn't go away the first time. The vet said it was stress related and to go away and not worry.

Antibiotics were no help but a product called cysteine (spelling) appeared to help a bit

My vet told me to give wet cat food with extra water added. You can also get cranberry treats which may help but my cat didn't like them.
Apparently it is worse in male cats and they can actually go into retention(can't pee)

As soon as we returned from holiday my daughter/house and cat sitter, told me the problem stopped virtually as we drove away.


----------

